# Kinkys mostly NSFW Art Dump, including Game-Art



## KinkyDesign (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey there people with good taste, welcome to my Sketchbook, where i post different kind of things i create.

p.s. i will also cry a little about my life as an Artist and my current Projects.

to start things off, here are some pictures from,for and about my current Game Project.












 this is Arisu, the main character of the game, she is an Half-Breed.
(Having spend so much time with this character, i developed quiet a crush for her.)






this is just an mockup and yet functional, but this represents the brawler part of the Game.
I work at the moment on the Visual Novel side of things.




This is a test render, to determine the general feeling and aesthetics.

Now some sketches i did.



Spoiler: NSFW




















Feel free to express your feedback and or criticism or ask me anything about Art.

Thank you for your interest and time.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 26, 2016)

Keep in mind to link all NSFW art. Embedded images are welcome but keep in mind, this is a PG13 forum. Please mark and link all NSFW material.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2016)

You draw figures well.


----------



## KinkyDesign (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you for the compliment. ^-^


----------

